# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

## Saeed735

*همه چیز به سبک خاص AS:*

*AS3:* *انجام مرورها*

سلام...بچه ها من اینجا میخام روش انجام مرور ها  رو بهتون بگم...البته به روش خودم :Yahoo (1): 
فقط یه نکته ای که ممکنه شمارو دچار ابهام کنه رو بگم که این مراحل به هیچ عنوان  زیاد نیستن ...فقط دو تا مرور بعد هر درسه یه مرور شبانگاهی و صبحگاهی  که برنامه ریزی خاصی نمیخاد به هیچ وجه...و یه مرور اصلی که تو شرایط عادی  هم همه شما انجام میدین...مرور به صورت علمی باید بلافاصله بعد از خوندن و 1روز بعد و 6روز بعد و10 روز بعد و یک ماه بعد صورت بگیره که برنامه ریزی براش خیلی سخت خواهد بود ...مرورهای بنده برنامه ریزی خاصی نمیخواد...همچنین همه ی این زمان های علمی رو توش داره..حتی بیشتر...و باعث خواهد شد هیچ وقت فراموش نکنید مطمن باشید...                          

*

مراحل مطالعه ی یک درس:

*



1.*پیش خوانی:**کلیک کنید*



2.*خواندن و یادگیری:کلیک کنید
* *

*
*3*-*انجام مرور های فرعی:*این  مرورها،مرورهایی  هستن که بین شروع یک فصل تا پایان یک فصل انجام  میگیرن...یعنی وقتی که شما  شروع به مطالعه ی یک فصل از یک درس  کردین،مرورهای فرعی هم شروع میشن و در  پایان مطالعه ی فصل، مرورهای فرعی هم  به اتمام میرسن...با انواع مرورهای فرعی 5 گانه آشنا بشیم:*
*


*مروراول (تورق):*این  مرور را بلافاصله(فاصله3 دقیقه ای بعد از مرحله ی خوندن..چون بعد بخش آخر باید اون استراحت جزیی رو انجام بدی دیگه نه؟)بعد از مرحله ی خواندن انجام  دهید و چیزهایی که 

خوانده اید را یه بار دیگر با ورق زدن سریع جزوه یا کتاب  مرور کنید...ینی  طبق مثالمون الان که خوندن 10 صفحه از فصل اولو تموم کردی بلافاصله(3 دقیقه  بعدش)اون 10 صفحرو یه بار ورق میزنیم و 

اینطوری مرور میکنیم...

 
خب مرور اولو انجام دادی حالا برو و برای رفع  خستگی یه استراحت کلی(مثلا یک ربع تا 20 دقیقه)انجام بده...این استراحت در  پایان هر بازه ی زمانی صورت میگیرد...مثلا 8 تا 11 هر روز قراره زیست 

بخونی...وقتی زیستو تموم کردی ومرور اولشو انجام دادی برو و یه استراحت کلی انجام بده...



*مرور دوم(مرور چشم بسته):*خب  استراحت کلی انجام شد...الان نوبت چیه؟بله باید بری درس دیگه ای رو بخونی  اره؟نه صبر کن...یه مرور دیگه هنوز برای اون 10 صفحه ای از زیست که خوندی 

داریم(به تاکیداتم خوب توجه کن که بعدا دچار  تناقض نشی...گفتم برای اون 10 صفحه ای که امروز خوندی...ینی این مرور مخصوص  سهم خونده شده ی الانه)...  قبل از این که بری سراغ درس دیگه این

 10صفحرو  مرور کن و بعد برو سراغ درس بعدی... به این شکل که  چشاتو میبندی و  تو 5 دقیقه همه چیزایی که تو اون 10 صفحه خوندیو تو ذهنت مرور میکنی...پس  انجام این مرور بعد از استراحت کلی و 

قبل از شروع درس بعدی خواهد بود همچنین مخصوص اون قسمت ازجزوه یا کتاب یا دیوی دی هست که سهم امروزت از اون فصل بوده و الان خوندیش....


تذکر:فقط  یادت باشه اگه در  حین مرور  دیدی یه مطلبی فراموشت شده و تو ذهنت  نمیاد دیگه چشاتو باز  نکنی و بری  اون مطلبو ببینی و دوباره چشاتو  ببندی...نه این کار درست نیست بعد اتمام  مرورچشم 

بسته دوباره تو 2 دقیقه جزوتو زود  ورق بزن... مطمن باش چیزایی که احتمالا  در حین مرور یادت نمیومد و خلاشونو احساس میکردی رو تو جزوه میبینی و این   بار میره تو ذهنت و فراموشت نمیشه...


این دو مرورو برای همه ی درسایی که امروز میخای بخونی تک تمک انجام بده تا برسی به شب





*مرورسوم**(شبانگاهی):*چون   شب ذهن تو حالت  خاصی قرار داره مرور باعث تثبیت مطالب میشه پس انجام یه  مرور کلی بسیار مفید خواهد بود...به این شکل که امروز هر چی  رو که خوندی  رو شب  وقتی 

میخای بری تو تخت خواب مرور کن ... این مرورهم به  صورت چشم بسته انجام  میشه...مثلا امروز 10 صفحه زیست...15 صفحه فیزیک...5 صفحه دینی و 2 صفحه  زبان خوندم...شب موقع خواب به مدت 

یک ربع(یکمی بیشتریا کمتر مشکلی نداره)چشامو میبندم و چیزایی که امروز خوندمو مرور میکنم....




*مرورچهارم**(صبحگاهی):*صبح   هم مثل شب مروری انجام خواهد گرفت ولی با این تفاوت که اینبار فقط یاد   اوری سرتیتر ها و شکل ها و مطالب مهم بصورت چشم بسته صورت میگیرد...ینی تو  چشاتو 

میبندی و هر چی که دیروز  خوندی فقط سرتیتر ها و شکل ها و مطالب مهمشو  به یاد  میاری...دیروز چی خونده بودی؟ 10 صفحه زیست...15 صفحه فیزیک...5 صفحه دینی و  2 صفحه زبان خوندم..خب 

هموناروو امروز صبح مرور کن...چشاتو ببند...و هر درسو مرور کن...عین مرور شبانگاهیه...فقط  اینبار سرتیترها و شکل هارو یاد آوری کنی کافیه...یادت باشه این مرور صبح  هنگام صورت میگیره ...زمانی 

که هنوز تو رختخوابی و بیدار نشدی...کسایی که نماز صبح میخونن وقتی میخان پاشن برای نماز اینکارو  بکنن...منظورم اینه که هنوز درسهای امروزو شرو نکردی...پس این مرور قبل از  شروع درسهای 

امروزه...




*مرورپنجم**(مرور از اول)*:با   یک مثال توضیح میدهم امروز شنبس و میخوام فیزیک بخونم اونم فصل  خازنها.شروع میکنم  و تا صفحه 30 جزوه یا کتابم رو میخونم.بعد از این پس  فردا ینی دوشنبه(ممکنه برای 

شما  فردا ینی یکشنبه باشه) دوباره فیزیک دارم و دوباره خازن خواهم خواند.چون  خازنها رو هنوز تموم نکردم.امروز همون دوشنبس و من میخوام از صفحه ی 31  شروع کنم برای  خواندن.اینجاست که 

مرور از اول وارد میشود...میخای بری از صفحه ی 31 شرو کنی؟نه صبر کن... از صفحه ی 31 شروع  نکن برو از اول  شروع کن...ینی چی؟ینی  از صفحه ی 1 تا 30 را در عرض10  دقیقه یا کمتر مرور کن بعد 

برو سراغ صفحه ی31به بعد...(چجوری 1تا 30 رو مرور  کنم؟هیچی ورقش بزن به به شکل ها و سرتیترهاش توجه کن ،اون جاهایی که یکمی  درش گیر داشتی رو دوباره بخون،اگه چیزی بود که درش 

مشکل داشتی قلم به دست بگیرو در چک نویس تمرینش کن)....  فرض میکنیم که امروز هم  تا صفحه ی 50 خواندی.پس فردا ینی چهارشنبه که  دوباره فیزیک داری و اومدی دوباره  خازن بخونی باز از اول 

شروع کن(این اشتباهو نکن .نگو که اینبار از صفحه ی  31 شروع میکنم به مرور تا صفحه ی 50 بعد میرم  سراغ صفحه ی 51...باید بری از  اول مرور کنی. فقط با این تفاوت که صفحه ی 1  تا 30  دفعه قبل 

در10 دقیقه مرور شده پس امروز کمتر بهش وقت بده چون یکبار خوانده شده،یعنی وقت  اختصاصی برای مرور  صفحات  اولیه که به کرات خوانده شده کمتر از صفحات  آخری خواهد بود که جدیدا مورد  

مرور قرار گرفته است) وقتی خازن رو تموم  کردی این مرور هم به پایان میرسد.و با شروع یک مبحث دیگر مثل مغناطیس و  القا دوباره انجام این مرور شرو میشود...میخوام با یه مثال دیگه هم توضیح  

بدم...یادتونه تو مدرسه؟عصی معلما بودن هی از اولمیپرسیدن؟امروز صفحه 1 تا 5 رو درس میگفت...فردا 1 تا5 رو  میپرسید...5تا11رو درس میگفت فردا 1تا11 رو میپرسید...11تا19 رو درس  میگفت...فردا 

1تا19 رو میپرسید....این همون روشه...اون روش باعث میشد همیشه کتاب و مطالبش ازاول تو یادت باشه و هیچ نیازی هم به خلاصه  نویسی و اینا نبود(به همین خاطر خلاصه نویسی به جز یک مورد که 

بهتون خواهم  گفت از نظر من رده)این روش باعث میشد موقع امتحان که میشه وقتی کتابو باز میکردی میدیدی همه چی یادته....صفحات  اولو که انقد مرور کرده بودی که شاید تو 5 دقیقه میرسیدی به 

صفحه ی 70  کتاب....این روش منم همونه فقط دیگه کتابی نیست و فصل به فصله یا درس به درس از یک کتابی مثل زیست....



*4-انجام مرور اصلی:*بعد از انجام  مرور های فرعی پنجگانه هنگامیکه فصل را به اتمام رساندید مرور اصلی را انجام دهید یعنی یک بار دیگر فصل یا درسی را که خوانده اید را از اول بخوانید و 

مرور کنید....بادقت و با زمان کافی....ینی یه فصلو که تموم کردین یه بار  دیگه بخونیدش...به این دوباره خوانی میگن مرور اصلی...چیزی که بیشتر شما  انجامش میدین ولی دقیقا بعداز 

مرحله ی خوندن نه بعد از مرورهای فرعی....




*توجه:*در  این مرحله روش تند خوانی و معلم خودت باش رو انجام دهید....با یک مثال  توضیح میدم....شما فصل مولکولهای زیستی رو میخواید مرور اصلی کنید...مبحث  به مبحث پیش بروید...ابتدا برای مثال 

عنکبوت و ویژگیهاشو تند خوانی کنید(ینی سر ثابت باشد...زیر لب زمزمه  نکنید... با حرکت چشمها و در ذهن مطالب رو بخونید...دستتان به سرعت زیر  خطوط درس حرکت کند تا خط را گم نکنید)بعد پاشید و 

این مبحثو بعنوان یک معلم برای دانش اموزانتان توضیح دهید...ینی احساس کنید  در یک همایش 300 نفره هستید...پس خوب مطلب عنکبوت و ویژگیهاشو توضیح بدید و  سعی کنید چیزی از قلم نیفتد و به 

سوالاتی هم که بچه ها از شما در مورد عنکبوت میپرسن جواب بدید...شاید لحن  شما را چند نفر متوجه نشده اند پس با مهربانی و لحنی ساده تر و کامل تر  دوباره مطلب را برای دانش اموز باز کنید...حتی 

اگر قادر به پاسخ به سوالی نبودید معذرت خواهی کنید و بگویید که درجلسه اینده تحقیق کرده و پاسخ میدهم...



*5-تست زنی:*این مرحله بعد از مرور اصلی یک فصل صورت بگیرد...توضیحات مربوط به آن در تاپیک (..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..)



*6-مرور نموداری(بین فصلی):*بعد  اینکه فصل به اتمام رسید مرور  نموداری شروع میشه...هر فصل رو توی یه  نمودار خلاصه کنید و سرتیتر ها و  مطالب مهم و فرمولهارو توش بنویسید...یه  چنین ورق و    

نموداری رو برای همه ی فصول  داشته باشد...چطوری انجامش بدم؟شما فصل 1 رو تموم  کردید ومرورهاشو انجام دادید و تست هاشم زدید..الان میخاید برید فصل 2 رو  شرو کنید...ولی قبل از شروع 

فصل 2 این نموداری که از فصل 1 در دستتون هستشو یه نگاهی بندازید...نگاه کردن به  سرتیترها که بصورت مرتب و به ترتیب کنار هم نوشته شدن و نگاه کردن به مطالب  مهم و فرمولها باعث میشه که 

ذهن شما یه بازیابی از فصل 1 داشته باشه...بعد از این بازیابی برید سراغ خوندن فصل  2...یه مثال دیگه مثلا میخاید برید فصل 8 ...قبل اینکه  برید و این فصل رو  شرو کنید اون ورقهای خلاصه شده ی 7 

فصل قبلی رو که  خوندینو تو چند دقیقه یه نگاهی بندازیند تا یه بازیابی از اونا توی ذهنتون   بشه و بعد برید سراغ فصل 8...و به همین ترتیب الی آخر...در ضمن این  نمودارو  حین خوندن یا بعد اتمام فصل 

میتونید امادش کنید....



*7-تست زنی مروری:*ینی زدن تست های باقی مونده ی فصل های قبل که باز توضیح این مورد هم درتاپیک تست زنی توضیح داده شده است...




***کامنت ها و پست های بچه ها حتما خونده بشه چون به خیلی از ابهاماتتون پاسخ میده***















مهم:كپي   برداري از مطالب صرفآ با ذكر نام نويسنده و منبع مجاز   ميباشد و در غير   اين صورت شرعآ و قانونآ حرام بوده و نويسنده هيچ گونه  رضايتي ندارد…



نویسنده:[COLOR=#ff00ff] سعید بابایی /COLOR]*
*

----------


## amir.h

دادش نکاتت عالیه!
ولی قبول کن شاید 30 درصد افراد همشو میخونن!
یکم حجمشو کم کن
بازم ممنون :22:

----------


## Saeed735

> دادش نکاتت عالیه!
> ولی قبول کن شاید 30 درصد افراد همشو میخونن!
> یکم حجمشو کم کن
> بازم ممنون


  ممنونم ازت...من نمینویسم که همه بخونن ...مینویسم اونایی که واقعا دلشون میخاد از یه مشاوره ی رایگان بهره مند بشن بخونن...یه کسی که رتبه برتر میخاد باید یه صفحه مطلبو حوصله کنه که بخونه...حجمشونم ذاتی زیاده...نمیشه کمش کرد...اونوقت ناقص میشه...بازم ممنون ازت

----------


## amir.h

> داشی ممنونم ازت...من نمینویسم که همه بخونن ...مینویسم اونایی که واقعا دلشون میخاد از یه مشاوره ی رایگان بهره مند بشن بخونن...یه کسی که رتبه برتر میخاد باید یه صفحه مطلبو حوصله کنه که بخونه...حجمشونم ذاتی زیاده...نمیشه کمش کرد...اونوقت ناقص میشه...بازم ممنون ازت


بله حرفتونو قبول دارم اما میشه با حذف مطالب زاید این کار رو کرد یه مثال میزنم:
*سوال:خیلی ها سوال میکنن که من امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم که 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو بخونم که کلا 30 صفحس...آیا همه ی فصل 1 که 30 صفحه باشرو پیش خوانی بکنم یا فقط این 10 صفحرو؟پاسخ من کل 30 صفحس چون میخاید با کل فصل آشنا بشیدو ببینید که اصلا چی هست و چی میگه ..نه با نصف اون...سوال دیگه ای پرسیده میشه اینه که مثلا من با دی وی دی میخونم آخه چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟جواب من اینه که مهم نیست با جزوه یا دی وی دی یا یه کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونی ..تو کتاب درسی رو پیش خوانی کن...
حالا بهتر نیست که اینطور باشه؟
برای پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی استفاده کنیم و کل فصل را بخوانیم نه بخشی که امروز میخواهیم بخوانیم
*فقط امیدوارم نقدم سازنده باشه نه ناراحت کننده

----------


## Saeed735

> بله حرفتونو قبول دارم اما میشه با حذف مطالب زاید این کار رو کرد یه مثال میزنم:
> *سوال:خیلی ها سوال میکنن که من امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم که 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو بخونم که کلا 30 صفحس...آیا همه ی فصل 1 که 30 صفحه باشرو پیش خوانی بکنم یا فقط این 10 صفحرو؟پاسخ من کل 30 صفحس چون میخاید با کل فصل آشنا بشیدو ببینید که اصلا چی هست و چی میگه ..نه با نصف اون...سوال دیگه ای پرسیده میشه اینه که مثلا من با دی وی دی میخونم آخه چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟جواب من اینه که مهم نیست با جزوه یا دی وی دی یا یه کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونی ..تو کتاب درسی رو پیش خوانی کن...
> حالا بهتر نیست که اینطور باشه؟
> برای پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی استفاده کنیم و کل فصل را بخوانیم نه بخشی که امروز میخواهیم بخوانیم
> *فقط امیدوارم نقدم سازنده باشه نه ناراحت کننده


نه ناراحت نمیشم پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی طرف میاد همون سوالو ازم میپرسه دوباره...اونوقت من باید دوباره مطلبو باز کنم و براش مثال بزنم...مجبورم که اینطوری کنم

----------


## laleh74

یه سوال دارم..مثلا من میخوام 9_10 زیست بخونم،باید مشخص کنم که x صفحه ازش بخونم؟یا باید هرچقدر که تونستم بخونم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> بله حرفتونو قبول دارم اما میشه با حذف مطالب زاید این کار رو کرد یه مثال میزنم:
> *سوال:خیلی ها سوال میکنن که من امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم که 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو بخونم که کلا 30 صفحس...آیا همه ی فصل 1 که 30 صفحه باشرو پیش خوانی بکنم یا فقط این 10 صفحرو؟پاسخ من کل 30 صفحس چون میخاید با کل فصل آشنا بشیدو ببینید که اصلا چی هست و چی میگه ..نه با نصف اون...سوال دیگه ای پرسیده میشه اینه که مثلا من با دی وی دی میخونم آخه چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟جواب من اینه که مهم نیست با جزوه یا دی وی دی یا یه کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونی ..تو کتاب درسی رو پیش خوانی کن...
> حالا بهتر نیست که اینطور باشه؟
> برای پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی استفاده کنیم و کل فصل را بخوانیم نه بخشی که امروز میخواهیم بخوانیم
> *فقط امیدوارم نقدم سازنده باشه نه ناراحت کننده


  برو تاپیک برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 منو ببین...یا همین تاپیک تست زنی....دانش اموز و داوطلب کنکور اینطوری متوجه نمیشه و شک میکنه که عایا مطلبی که از گفته ی من برداشت کرده صحیح است یا نه؟پس سوالاتی رو میپرسه که من قبلا عمیقا توضیح دادم...پس من برای اینکه دانش اموز و داوطلب بهتر مطلبو بفهمه اینطوری بنویسم و از تعدد سوالاتی که خیلی هم خوب توضیحشون دادم تا حد زیادی جلوگیری کنم...

----------


## Saeed735

> یه سوال دارم..مثلا من میخوام 9_10 زیست بخونم،باید مشخص کنم که x صفحه ازش بخونم؟یا باید هرچقدر که تونستم بخونم؟


نه هر چه قدر که تونستم که نمیشه...بازه ی زمانی برای چیه؟تو هر روز 9 تا 10 زیست داری؟درسته؟البته مثلا...باید ببینی تو ی اون بازه عاقلانه چند صفحه میتونی بخونی؟بعد شرو کنی به خوندن اون مقداری که مشخص کردی

----------


## Hellion

@Saeed735
بیا داداش اینم جدول برنامه که بهم گفته بودی همون روز پی دی افش کردم خواستی به بقیه هم بدش روش پر کردنشم خواستی به بقیه توضیح بده ... 
لینک:barname 1

پ.ن: اگه میخواین پیشرفت بسیاری خوبی داشته باشین این تاپیکا رو از دست ندین اگه درس و کنکور و علاقتون واستون مهمه حتما از اول تا آخرش رو بخونین

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام

اونطور که متوجه شدم خلاصه ش اینه که شما بیایی اول درس رو بخونی، تستای اموزشی که لابلای همون قسمت اموزش کتاب هس بزنی، بعدا تستهای کتاب رو زماندار بزنی(ازمون) و نهایتا بعد ازمون تستها رو دقیق بخونی و حل کنی بدون توجه به زمان.
؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> 
> اونطور که متوجه شدم خلاصه ش اینه که شما بیایی اول درس رو بخونی، تستای اموزشی که لابلای همون قسمت اموزش کتاب هس بزنی، بعدا تستهای کتاب رو زماندار بزنی(ازمون) و نهایتا بعد ازمون تستها رو دقیق بخونی و حل کنی بدون توجه به زمان.
> ؟


تقریبا اینه...مرحله ی اخری که گفتی مربوط به بررسی تست هاس و نیازی نیست بدون توجه به زمان همه ی تست ها رو حل کنی...تست هایی که درست زدی رو فقط چک کن و روش کتاب رو هم ببین...تست های غلط رو هم بررسی کن و حلشون کن دوباره تست هایی که نزدی هم حل کن

----------


## Saeed735

> @Saeed735
> بیا داداش اینم جدول برنامه که بهم گفته بودی همون روز پی دی افش کردم خواستی به بقیه هم بدش روش پر کردنشم خواستی به بقیه توضیح بده ... 
> لینک:barname 1
> 
> پ.ن: اگه میخواین پیشرفت بسیاری خوبی داشته باشین این تاپیکا رو از دست ندین اگه درس و کنکور و علاقتون واستون مهمه حتما از اول تا آخرش رو بخونین


داشی یکمی ناقص نوشتیش لطف کن فایل وردشو برام پ خ کن تا یه سری چیزا بهش اضافه کنم @Hellion

----------


## laleh74

> نه هر چه قدر که تونستم که نمیشه...بازه ی زمانی برای چیه؟تو هر روز 9 تا 10 زیست داری؟درسته؟البته مثلا...باید ببینی تو ی اون بازه عاقلانه چند صفحه میتونی بخونی؟بعد شرو کنی به خوندن اون مقداری که مشخص کردی


مثلا تو 1/5 ساعت وقت واسه زیست چند صفحه نرمال هست؟یا تو شیمی؟

----------


## Saeed735

> مثلا تو 1/5 ساعت وقت واسه زیست چند صفحه نرمال هست؟یا تو شیمی؟


اونجاشو دیگه خودت میدونی...مونده به فصلش...خودت بخونی دستت میاد....

----------


## Saeed735

منتظر تاپیک های جدید باشید

----------


## Saeed735

یه نکته ای که ممکنه شمارو دچار مشکل کنه رو بگم که این مراحل به هیچ عنوان زیاد نیستن ...فقط دو تا مرور بعد هر درسه+یه مروور شبانگاهی و صبح گاهی که برنامه ریزی خاصی نمیخاد به هیچ وجه...و یه مرور اصلی که تو شرایط عادی هم همه شما انجام میدین...

----------


## Hellion

سلام داداش به نظرت مرور صبحگاهی تو بازه مطالعاتی باشه یا قبلش ...  ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داداش به نظرت مرور صبحگاهی تو بازه مطالعاتی باشه یا قبلش ...  ؟


عجب سوالی ...ینی چی تو بازه ی مطالعاتی؟خب معلومه تو توضیحات عرض کردم که اول صبح و قبل از شروع بازه ی مطالعاتی

----------


## Saeed735

بچه ها خواهشا تاپیک رو کامل کامل بخونید

----------


## Forgotten

> بچه ها خواهشا تاپیک رو کامل کامل بخونید


سلام

سعید جان تاپیک خیلی خوبیه من هنوز نتونستم کامل بخونمش و دو دو سه بند آخرش مونده ان شالله تموم که شد چند تا انتقاد و پیشنهاد درباره این مطالب دارم فقط یه اشاره کوچک بکنم که این مطالب شاید گفتنش راحت باشه اما به مرحله اجرا درآوردنش واقعا وقت و اراده و پشتکار میخواد چون ما یک درس نداریم که وقتمون رو کامل برای اون بزاریم ما چندین کتاب و چندین درس رو باید بخونیم و وقت اجرای همه ی این هارو نخواهیم داشت میدونی که یکی از مهم ترین فاکتور ها توی مطالعه سرعت در مطالعه هست وگرنه سرعت لاک پشتی داوطلب رو عقب میندازه حالا بعدا مفصل برات میگم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> 
> سعید جان تاپیک خیلی خوبیه من هنوز نتونستم کامل بخونمش و دو دو سه بند آخرش مونده ان شالله تموم که شد چند تا انتقاد و پیشنهاد درباره این مطالب دارم فقط یه اشاره کوچک بکنم که این مطالب شاید گفتنش راحت باشه اما به مرحله اجرا درآوردنش واقعا وقت و اراده و پشتکار میخواد چون ما یک درس نداریم که وقتمون رو کامل برای اون بزاریم ما چندین کتاب و چندین درس رو باید بخونیم و وقت اجرای همه ی این هارو نخواهیم داشت میدونی که یکی از مهم ترین فاکتور ها توی مطالعه سرعت در مطالعه هست وگرنه سرعت لاک پشتی داوطلب رو عقب میندازه حالا بعدا مفصل برات میگم


داداش چند نفر این انتقاد رو بهم کردن ولی من جوابیشو در ابتدای تاپیک نوشتم....ببینید مراحل رو توضیح میدم...یه پیشس خوانی وطرح سوال داریم که همه میگن باید انجام بشه و مشکلی نداریم...میمونه مرحله ی خوندن که مگه میشه که نخونی :Yahoo (76): اصلا نمیشه گفت مرحله ی اصلیه چون اگه نباشه که دیگه هیچ کدوم از مراحل بدرد نمیخوره....بعد اون مرور های فرعیه که 2 تاش ینی مرور های اول و دوم بعد مطالعه ی هر درسه که سر جمع 10 دقیقه وقتتو نمیگیره....بعدش میریم سراغ مرورهای بعدی ینی مرورهای فرعی 3و4 که اخر شب و اول صبحن و اصلا ربطی به بازه ی مطالعاتی نداره و هیچ وقتی نمیگیره یکیش بعد از اتمام بازه ی مطالعاتی و دیگری قبل از شروعه این بازس....بعدشم که میریم سراغ مرور اصلی که هممون انجامش میدادیم...بعد اون  مرور نموداریو ایناس که کلا یه صفحس و قبل ورود به بخشهای دیگه اون نمودارارو یه کوچولو نگاه کنو برو...ینی واقعا برای هر درس بیشتر از 20 دقیقه وقت نمیگیره ولی چیکار میکنه؟من توضیح دادم که مرور ها تو چه بازه هایی باید صورت بگیرن...اول تاپیکو ببینین ...اینا سختن نه مرورهای من...دو تا مرور بعد از اتمام درس و دو تا مرور اخر شبو صبحش که دیگه سختیه اجرا نمیخاد و برنامه ریزی هم نمیخاد...وقتی میخای بخوابی و و قتی بیدار شدی مرور کن...یا نمیخاد ساعت بندی کنی که تو فلان ساعت مرور چشم بسته انجام بدم...نه درست تموم شد قبل از شروع درس بعدی یه مرور کن...همین

----------


## Amin 95

عجیبه تاپیکه انتخاب رشته 1850 صفحه
اینجا به این مهمی فقط 3 صفحه پیش روی

البته اونم مهمه ولی باز تاپیکای دنباله دار جالبه
من خودم دیروز محض تفنن رفتم جواب بالایی رو بده
یه چند دقیقه 20 مین فکر کنم برای ناهار رفتم برگشتم دیدم چند صفحه اضاف شده
ولی این جور جاها چه پیش روی کندی داره
هی وای من

----------


## Hellion

> عجیبه تاپیکه انتخاب رشته 1850 صفحه
> اینجا به این مهمی فقط 3 صفحه پیش روی
> 
> البته اونم مهمه ولی باز تاپیکای دنباله دار جالبه
> من خودم دیروز محض تفنن رفتم جواب بالایی رو بده
> یه چند دقیقه 20 مین فکر کنم برای ناهار رفتم برگشتم دیدم چند صفحه اضاف شده
> ولی این جور جاها چه پیش روی کندی داره
> هی وای من


اینجا تعداد کسانی که  برای فرار از درس اومدن از کسانی که برای درس اومدن خیلی بیشتره  ... 
رفع اسپم : امیدوارم استفاده بشه از این تاپیک .. خواهش نمیکنم ولی بستگی داره چقد به خودتون اهمیت بدین

----------


## Amin 95

آره داداش پارسا

راستی من یه روش زیست دارم (نمیگم خیلی خاصه) ولی به یکی از دوستان نادیدم دادم برده به معلمشون داده خیلی استقبال کرده میشه اینجا بذارم شاید بقیه بچه ها خوششون بیاد
اجازه هست سعید جان ؟

----------


## Hellion

> آره داداش پارسا
> 
> راستی من یه روش زیست دارم (نمیگم خیلی خاصه) ولی به یکی از دوستان نادیدم دادم برده به معلمشون داده خیلی استقبال کرده میشه اینجا بذارم شاید بقیه بچه ها خوششون بیاد
> اجازه هست سعید جان ؟


مطلبتون رو در لینک زیر قرار بدین اینجا باشه اسپم میشه .. 
لینک : مطالعه ی مفهومی و ترکیبی زیست ( آموزش )

----------


## Saeed735

> آره داداش پارسا
> 
> راستی من یه روش زیست دارم (نمیگم خیلی خاصه) ولی به یکی از دوستان نادیدم دادم برده به معلمشون داده خیلی استقبال کرده میشه اینجا بذارم شاید بقیه بچه ها خوششون بیاد
> اجازه هست سعید جان ؟


صد در صد بهم پیام خصوصی کن توی تاپیک روشهای خوندن هر درس با اسم خودت میزنم پست اول

----------


## NOT NOW

یه پرینت ازش گرفتم بدم به بقیه !

خیلی خیلی خوب بود 

البته دوستان از مشکل سرعت گفته بودن ولی من میبینم که خیلی هم وقت گیر نیست !

من شیوه ی مطالعم بد بود (فقط خوندن اصلی"مطالعه" رو داشتم  :Yahoo (1):  )

سعی میکنم درست کنم شیوه ی مطالعمو


بازم تشکر میکنم از شما استارتر عزیز

----------


## Saeed735

> یه پرینت ازش گرفتم بدم به بقیه !
> 
> خیلی خیلی خوب بود 
> 
> البته دوستان از مشکل سرعت گفته بودن ولی من میبینم که خیلی هم وقت گیر نیست !
> 
> من شیوه ی مطالعم بد بود (فقط خوندن اصلی"مطالعه" رو داشتم  )
> 
> سعی میکنم درست کنم شیوه ی مطالعمو
> ...


باشه خیلی ممنون ازت فقط یادت نره که



مهم:استفاده  از این مطالب و کپی برداری و گفتن آن به افراد دیگر بدون ذکر منبع  و نام  بنده(سعید بابایی)کاملا حرام است...چون خیلی پاش زحمت کشیدم...در  ضمن کساییم که از مطالب و تاپیک های من بهره بردن و استفاده کردن و براشون  مفید واقع شده یه دعایی در حق داداش من علی بکنن...ایشون نه بیمارن و نه  چیز دیگه...فقط میخوام برای سلامتی و شادکامیش و اینکه همیشه موفق و سربلند  باشه دعا بکنید البته نه به خاطر مطالبم به خاطر دوستی که بینمون هست این  دعارو از ته ته ته دلتون بکنید...خیلی ممنون ازتون...سوالیم بود در خدمتم...

خیلی ممنون ازت

----------


## HAMED-GHAFOOR

سلام
من پست رو کامل خوندم و خلاصه اش رو یادداشت کردم برای خودم.اما خوب به نظرم برای همه درس ها کاربرد نداره.
1-مثلا مرحله تست زنی به عنوان مرحله 6.
یعنی مثلا فیزیک میخوای بخونی .....رو درسنامه اش این همه تمرکز و مرور داشته باشی در صورتی که میدونیم فیزیک با تست زدن و رفع اشکال کردن مسلط میشیم و اینکه اگر مراحل به ترتیب باشن مرحله تست زنی میفته برای روزهای اتی بعد از مرحله مرور اصلی.
راستی اون پست مربوط به نکات مهم تست زنی رو هم کامل خوندم اما خوب متوجه نشدم که 
2-مثلا تو درس ریاضی تو مرحله مرور دوباره تست ها رو مرور کنیم...منظورم قسمت مرور صبحگاهی یا شبانگاهی یا مرور اصلی....
3-در ضمن ک مشکل دیگه هم دارم که به نظرم یکم این مرور ها وقت زیاد میگیره.

----------


## Nahal

*
من کلا تو برنامه درس خوندن مرور چشم بسته و شبانگاهی به این صورتی که شما گفتین ندارم یعنی اگه شبا هم درسا رو مرور کنم این شکلی نیست معمولا خلاصه هامو میخونم ولی این جوری که شما گفتین خیلی بهتره چون اون جوری که من به نظر خودم مرور میکنم مرور خوبی نیست در واقع خوندن دوباره ی خلاصه درسه که اونم چشمام مطالب رو می بینه و نیازی به یادآوری و درگیر کردن ذهن ندارم که اشتباهه... راستش من زیاد از نمودار هم برای خلاصه درسا استفاده نمی کنم متاسفانه...درسته اجرا کردن تموم مراحلی که گفتین سخته و زمان بر اما سعی میکنم تا حد امکان این برنامه رو اجرا کنم...*
*ممنون آقا سعید خیلی جالب بود...موفق باشین...*

----------


## NOT NOW

> باشه خیلی ممنون ازت فقط یادت نره که
> 
> 
> 
> مهم:استفاده  از این مطالب و کپی برداری و گفتن آن به افراد دیگر بدون ذکر منبع  و نام  بنده(سعید بابایی)کاملا حرام است...چون خیلی پاش زحمت کشیدم...در  ضمن کساییم که از مطالب و تاپیک های من بهره بردن و استفاده کردن و براشون  مفید واقع شده یه دعایی در حق داداش من علی بکنن...ایشون نه بیمارن و نه  چیز دیگه...فقط میخوام برای سلامتی و شادکامیش و اینکه همیشه موفق و سربلند  باشه دعا بکنید البته نه به خاطر مطالبم به خاطر دوستی که بینمون هست این  دعارو از ته ته ته دلتون بکنید...خیلی ممنون ازتون...سوالیم بود در خدمتم...
> 
> خیلی ممنون ازت



توی برگه ذکر شده !

اگه مایلید فایل ورد (*.doc) و پی دی اف (*.pdf) رو برای سهولت کاربران برای (مطالعه در زمان دیگه یا پرینت ساده تر ) اماده کنم/.

----------


## Saeed735

> توی برگه ذکر شده !
> 
> اگه مایلید فایل ورد (*.doc) و پی دی اف (*.pdf) رو برای سهولت کاربران برای (مطالعه در زمان دیگه یا پرینت ساده تر ) اماده کنم/.


اگه میتونی ممنونت میشم که فایل وردشو اماده کنید...مرسی

----------


## Saeed735

> توی برگه ذکر شده !
> 
> اگه مایلید فایل ورد (*.doc) و پی دی اف (*.pdf) رو برای سهولت کاربران برای (مطالعه در زمان دیگه یا پرینت ساده تر ) اماده کنم/.


اگه میتونی ممنونت میشم که فایل وردشو اماده کنید...مرسی

----------


## MaHsa 95

عالی بود
مرور اصلی رو قبل از شروع شدن فصل بعد انجام بدیم؟ یعنی مثلا من تو 5 روز فصل 1 شیمی دوم رو خوندم (همراه با مرور تورق و شبانگاهی و صبحگاهی و ...) بعد قبل از اینکه برم فصل 2 بیام مرور اصلی فصل 1 رو انجام بدم و بعد برم فصل 2 یا حین خوندن فصل 2 بیام فصل 1 رو مرور کنم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> عالی بود
> مرور اصلی رو قبل از شروع شدن فصل بعد انجام بدیم؟ یعنی مثلا من تو 5 روز فصل 1 شیمی دوم رو خوندم (همراه با مرور تورق و شبانگاهی و صبحگاهی و ...) بعد قبل از اینکه برم فصل 2 بیام مرور اصلی فصل 1 رو انجام بدم و بعد برم فصل 2 یا حین خوندن فصل 2 بیام فصل 1 رو مرور کنم؟


خودتونو به اشتباه نندازین...همونطور که گفتم شما یه فصل رو میخونید....وقتی وقت تموم شد(همراه با مرورهای فرعی) یکبار دیگه اونو بخونید...ینین هنوز فصل جدیدی شروع نشده....بعد تست زنی شروع میشه...بعد از اون ایشالا فصل جدید رو شورع میکنید...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خودتونو به اشتباه نندازین...همونطور که گفتم شما یه فصل رو میخونید....وقتی وقت تموم شد(همراه با مرورهای فرعی) یکبار دیگه اونو بخونید...ینین هنوز فصل جدیدی شروع نشده....بعد تست زنی شروع میشه...بعد از اون ایشالا فصل جدید رو شورع میکنید...


درسته من هنوز تاپیک تست زنی رو نخونده بودم ، الان که خوندم کامل متوجه شدم. ممنون

----------


## afshar

نظر مشاور کنکور

حل تست دوره ای (پوششی)

همایش برنامه ریزی کنکور

----------


## khaan

> عالی بود
> مرور اصلی رو قبل از شروع شدن فصل بعد انجام بدیم؟ یعنی مثلا من تو 5 روز فصل 1 شیمی دوم رو خوندم (همراه با مرور تورق و شبانگاهی و صبحگاهی و ...) بعد قبل از اینکه برم فصل 2 بیام مرور اصلی فصل 1 رو انجام بدم و بعد برم فصل 2 یا حین خوندن فصل 2 بیام فصل 1 رو مرور کنم؟


هر دوتاش رو یه بار تجربه کن هرکدوم برات بازدهی خوب داشت اون رو انجام بده

----------


## Saeed735

> هر دوتاش رو یه بار تجربه کن هرکدوم برات بازدهی خوب داشت اون رو انجام بده


نمیشه عزیزم...این روشی که گفتم اباعی خودمه و باید طوری که صحیحه انجام بشه....در حین خوندن فصل 2 مرورهاییرم برای فصل 1 داریم...مرور اصلی فسلفس فرق داره اصلا...

----------


## Orwell

سلام سعیدجان.
یه مشورتی میخواستم باهات بکنم.

ببین من واسه زیست هم کتاب رو دقیق میخونم هم درسنامه های خیلی سبز رو. بنظرت نکته های خیلی سبز رو داخل همون کتاب خیلی سبز با ماژیک فسفری مشخص کنم یا نکته هاشو وارد کتابم کنم ؟ این پروسه وارد کتاب کردنشون یه مشکلی داره اینه که خیلی طول میکشه. تازه من هر نکته ای رو یادداشت نمیکنم صرفا اونایی رو که بلد نیستم مینویسم.

مورد بعدی واسه فیزیکه. بنظرت نیاز به خلاصه کردن درسنامه های گاج هست ؟ یاهمونا رو از داخل کتاب گاج بخونم و نکته هاشو زیرشو خط بکشم ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام سعیدجان.
> یه مشورتی میخواستم باهات بکنم.
> 
> ببین من واسه زیست هم کتاب رو دقیق میخونم هم درسنامه های خیلی سبز رو. بنظرت نکته های خیلی سبز رو داخل همون کتاب خیلی سبز با ماژیک فسفری مشخص کنم یا نکته هاشو وارد کتابم کنم ؟ این پروسه وارد کتاب کردنشون یه مشکلی داره اینه که خیلی طول میکشه. تازه من هر نکته ای رو یادداشت نمیکنم صرفا اونایی رو که بلد نیستم مینویسم.
> 
> مورد بعدی واسه فیزیکه. بنظرت نیاز به خلاصه کردن درسنامه های گاج هست ؟ یاهمونا رو از داخل کتاب گاج بخونم و نکته هاشو زیرشو خط بکشم ؟


اگه یه روز وقت بذاری و تاپیکامو بخونی در حقیقت من همه ی اینا رو براتون توضیح دادم...


ببین میتونی خط کتاب رو وارد خیلی سبز بکنی...البته خیلی سبز چیز خیلی زیادی از کتاب بیشتر نداره...ولی خب تو باید خیلی مسلط باشی و بتونی که خیلی سبز رو وارد کتاب بکنی....هر دو راه امکان داره...ولی من اتنخاب منبع اصلی رو بر عهده ی خودتون گذاشتم..تنها چیزی که میتونم بهت بگم اینه که از زمان نترس...اگه به نظرت بهتره که نکات خیلی سبز وارد کتاب درسی بشن همین کارو بکن و به زمان توجه زیادی نداشته باش...زمان در مقابل یاد گیری تو اهمیتی نداره....عیبی نداره...دو ماه دیرتر تموم کن ولی درست و حسابی تموم کن...در مورد اینکه چطور نکات رو از یک منبع خارج کنی و وارد منبع اصلیت بکی هم که بهت توضیح دادم...بهتره یکبار  پستا رو بخونی...

در مورد فیزیک هم که بگم....باز اگه پستامو میخوندی گفتم که کلا تو روش من چیزی بنام خلاصه نویسی نداریم...فقط کل فصل رو بصورت نموداری توی یه ورق برای  انجام مرور نموداری خلاصه کنید..همین کافیه...

----------


## tina17

> اگه یه روز وقت بذاری و تاپیکامو بخونی در حقیقت من همه ی اینا رو براتون توضیح دادم...
> 
> 
> ببین میتونی خط کتاب رو وارد خیلی سبز بکنی...البته خیلی سبز چیز خیلی زیادی از کتاب بیشتر نداره...ولی خب تو باید خیلی مسلط باشی و بتونی که خیلی سبز رو وارد کتاب بکنی....هر دو راه امکان داره...ولی من اتنخاب منبع اصلی رو بر عهده ی خودتون گذاشتم..تنها چیزی که میتونم بهت بگم اینه که از زمان نترس...اگه به نظرت بهتره که نکات خیلی سبز وارد کتاب درسی بشن همین کارو بکن و به زمان توجه زیادی نداشته باش...زمان در مقابل یاد گیری تو اهمیتی نداره....عیبی نداره...دو ماه دیرتر تموم کن ولی درست و حسابی تموم کن...در مورد اینکه چطور نکات رو از یک منبع خارج کنی و وارد منبع اصلیت بکی هم که بهت توضیح دادم...بهتره یکبار  پستا رو بخونی...
> 
> در مورد فیزیک هم که بگم....باز اگه پستامو میخوندی گفتم که کلا تو روش من چیزی بنام خلاصه نویسی نداریم...فقط کل فصل رو بصورت نموداری توی یه ورق برای  انجام مرور نموداری خلاصه کنید..همین کافیه...



سلام 
 فرق این تاپیک با تاپیک as3 چیه؟؟؟؟ ینی این تاپیک با ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...انجام مرورهای مهم:::..  این
من احساس کردم دو تاشون شبیه همن  چون هر دو درباره مروره و خیلی جاها شبیه همه اما ی فرقایی هم هست بینشون 
اگ فرق دارن ک هیچی...اما اگ مطالبشون یکیه بی زحمت بگین کدوم کامل تره چون میخام پرینت بگیرم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام 
>  فرق این تاپیک با تاپیک as3 چیه؟؟؟؟ ینی این تاپیک با ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...انجام مرورهای مهم:::..  این
> من احساس کردم دو تاشون شبیه همن  چون هر دو درباره مروره و خیلی جاها شبیه همه اما ی فرقایی هم هست بینشون 
> اگ فرق دارن ک هیچی...اما اگ مطالبشون یکیه بی زحمت بگین کدوم کامل تره چون میخام پرینت بگیرم


اون تاپیک کاملتره...این تاپیک ب اشتباه کپی شده...

----------


## tina17

> اون تاپیک کاملتره...این تاپیک ب اشتباه کپی شده...


یه تاپیک زده بودین برای منابع و روش خوندن هر درس فکر کنم‌....میشه لینکشو بذارید؟؟؟
کلا ممنون میشم لینک تاپیکای مشاوره ایتون رو بذارید چون برنامه هاتون خیلی خوبن

----------


## lvjqd

> یه تاپیک زده بودین برای منابع و روش خوندن هر درس فکر کنم‌....میشه لینکشو بذارید؟؟؟
> کلا ممنون میشم لینک تاپیکای مشاوره ایتون رو بذارید چون برنامه هاتون خیلی خوبن



سلام

من معمولا مي گم اگه كمي دقيق بگردين پيدا مي كنين ولي چون شما خانم هستين خيلي مستقيم بهتون جواب ميدم لينك هاي مورد نياز داخل امضا هست.

----------


## Saeed735

> یه تاپیک زده بودین برای منابع و روش خوندن هر درس فکر کنم‌....میشه لینکشو بذارید؟؟؟
> کلا ممنون میشم لینک تاپیکای مشاوره ایتون رو بذارید چون برنامه هاتون خیلی خوبن



..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

----------


## tina17

> سلام
> 
> 
> من معمولا مي گم اگه كمي دقيق بگردين پيدا مي كنين ولي چون شما خانم هستين خيلي مستقيم بهتون جواب ميدم لينك هاي مورد نياز داخل امضا هست.


دقت کنید ک من از کجا میخاستم امضای شمارو گیر بیارم؟؟؟
درضمن اینایی ک تو امضا هس همه رو خوندم
برای اینکه ب برنامه ی خوب ایشون ایمان دارم دوست دارم از همه ی تاپیک هاشون استفاده کنم

----------


## Saeed735

همه ی تاپیک های بنده ی حقیر یکجا....امیدوارم مفید باشن...


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Saeed735

up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> داشی ممنونم ازت...من نمینویسم که همه بخونن ...مینویسم اونایی که واقعا دلشون میخاد از یه مشاوره ی رایگان بهره مند بشن بخونن...یه کسی که رتبه برتر میخاد باید یه صفحه مطلبو حوصله کنه که بخونه...حجمشونم ذاتی زیاده...نمیشه کمش کرد...اونوقت ناقص میشه...بازم ممنون ازت


سلام
جوابتون کاملا بجا بود و مطالب باید بدون نقص نوشته بشه ...

من همه ی این مطالب رو خوندم و یه نمودار هم ازش نوشتم که باز بخونمش و اگه تونستم اجراش کنم.

من سال سومم و فکر کنم این برنامه برای کسانی نوشتی که سال دوم کنکورشونه و از صبح تا آخر شب وقت دارن ... 
خود من صبح ساعت 6 که درگیریم برای مدرسه شروع میشه و تا ساعت 3 بعد ظهر ( معمولا 3 ) ادامه داره تا ساعت 5-6 که اصلا نمیتونم نزدیک کتاب شم !!! و شب که می  خوام بخونم ، اگه طبق این برنامه پیش برم فکر نکنم بتونم حتی 2 تا درس رو هم بخونم چون وقتم کمه که درس رو مفهومی و کامل و با تست لابلاش بخونم که یه خوندن واقعی باشه .... 

از این حرفم اشتباه برداشت نشه که برنامه خوب نیست ... فقط فکر کنم به تست زنی و رسم نمودار از همه ی دروس نرسم ...

آقا سعید خیلی زحمت کشیدی و یه مشاوره کاملا رایگان بهمون دادی ...

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> جوابتون کاملا بجا بود و مطالب باید بدون نقص نوشته بشه ...
> 
> من همه ی این مطالب رو خوندم و یه نمودار هم ازش نوشتم که باز بخونمش و اگه تونستم اجراش کنم.
> 
> من سال سومم و فکر کنم این برنامه برای کسانی نوشتی که سال دوم کنکورشونه و از صبح تا آخر شب وقت دارن ... 
> خود من صبح ساعت 6 که درگیریم برای مدرسه شروع میشه و تا ساعت 3 بعد ظهر ( معمولا 3 ) ادامه داره تا ساعت 5-6 که اصلا نمیتونم نزدیک کتاب شم !!! و شب که می  خوام بخونم ، اگه طبق این برنامه پیش برم فکر نکنم بتونم حتی 2 تا درس رو هم بخونم چون وقتم کمه که درس رو مفهومی و کامل و با تست لابلاش بخونم که یه خوندن واقعی باشه .... 
> 
> از این حرفم اشتباه برداشت نشه که برنامه خوب نیست ... فقط فکر کنم به تست زنی و رسم نمودار از همه ی دروس نرسم ...
> ...


برنامه های شخصی رو توی مشاور خصوصی میدیم...اینجا ممکن نیست...چون من با شرایط هیشکی اشنا نیستم....ولی این رو کامل گذاشتم...هر کسی میتونه برای خودش شخصی سازی کنه..

----------


## GHZO7

up

----------


## Saeed735

اپ

----------


## MeysAM1999

*UP!*

----------


## Hamid.r313

یه سوال داشتم آقا سعید:
برای مرور نمیشه از تکنیک ۱،۳،۷ ،یک ماه،شش ماه 
فقط تست بزنیم و فقط مبحثی را که فراموش کرده ایم و در تست ها مشکل داشتیم را از روی کتاب مرور کنیم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> یه سوال داشتم آقا سعید:
> برای مرور نمیشه از تکنیک ۱،۳،۷ ،یک ماه،شش ماه 
> فقط تست بزنیم و فقط مبحثی را که فراموش کرده ایم و در تست ها مشکل داشتیم را از روی کتاب مرور کنیم؟


خب تکنیک 1و3و7 و غیره ای که گفتین هممیتونید اجرا کنید تو مرور ها و هیچ مشکلی نخواهد داشت....

مرور برای این هستش که فراموشی اتفاق نیفته.هم تست بزنید هم مرور کنید.همه در تاپیک های مختلف توضیح داده شده اند.بطور کامل

----------


## shima1996

*up*

----------


## Saturn8

Up!!!

----------


## sajad1379

> خب تکنیک 1و3و7 و غیره ای که گفتین هممیتونید اجرا کنید تو مرور ها و هیچ مشکلی نخواهد داشت....
> 
> مرور برای این هستش که فراموشی اتفاق نیفته.هم تست بزنید هم مرور کنید.همه در تاپیک های مختلف توضیح داده شده اند.بطور کامل


عاغا یه سوال .. 
در مورد مرور اصلی که گفتید دقیقا چه زمانی هست .. روز خوندن درس یا چند روز بعد از اینکه کل فصل تموم شد ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> عاغا یه سوال .. 
> در مورد مرور اصلی که گفتید دقیقا چه زمانی هست .. روز خوندن درس یا چند روز بعد از اینکه کل فصل تموم شد ؟


سلام دقیقا روز بعد از اتمام فصل

----------


## z_ra

UP

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ

----------

